# Which remote to buy?



## Frogman (Jul 24, 2014)

Looking for a Home Theater handheld (not table) remote to control basic components. New home construction with a HT in the rec room. I have never owned a all-in-one remote, nor am I a IT programmer. My A/V sub has recommended the URC MX-850. Basic components; projector, AVR, PS3, DirecTV, lights HT dimmers, and TBD. The two dominant remote companies is see here is Harmony and HRC. What would you recommend and why?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I've never had a URC but I'd bet it would do a great job. I have had a Harmony, not one of the new ones since they were bought by Logitec. Anyway, they are really easy to program. Just plug it into your computer, logon to the web site, pick your components and hit the program button. They are also simple to use and pretty ergonomic. Marcros also come in handy especially if you have finicky HDMI handshake issues. They are also quite handy for the technologically challenged. Once programmed one button turns on the tv, receiver, cable box etc. Want to watch a Blu-ray? Hit the movie button and input sorce on receiver changes, Blu-ray comes on, cable box goes off etc.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My vote goes to a Harmony remote. They just work without issues. 
I have had three, two of them are still in use (1100 and 900) and I will buy another if I need to upgrade.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I've never used urc either, by I loved my harmony 890. Nova covered pretty much everything. Plug it in, enter model numbers, set the order of on/off to components, done. Doesn't get easier. Only thing is you need an RF/IR adapter for the PS3. I also use the onkyo, app for my phone successfully.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Another vote for Harmony. I own the Harmony One and after setup it's a one button operation. It will turn on every component needed with the push of a button.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

JBrax said:


> Another vote for Harmony. I own the Harmony One and after setup it's a one button operation. It will turn on every component needed with the push of a button.


+1 for the Harmony One. To bad I still need to clean the coke of mine .


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

+1 for the harmony one,it just works


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I have the Harmony Ultimate and love it.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

+1 for the Harmony Ultimate since it will control the PS3 without the need for an adapter.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

It depends on what devices you plan to control. 

If we're only talking A/V gear, no lights, no temp, and only a single room (no speakers in other rooms), then a Harmony is a good choice. I'd still splurge on the ultimate so as to avoid line if sight issues. 

URC is typically my goto remote because it can do everything a harmony can only better. I have much tighter control over devices and can control multi-zone if needed. The MX line uses traditional one-way communication but that's fine 90% of the time. 

I'm a Control4 programmer and they offer a lot of custom integration options for the price. Once you want lighting, hvac, or security integration some form of automation system is the best option.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Too bad the old Harmony One is discontinued.
Otherwise that would be my recommendation.
I guess the Harmony Ultimate One or Harmony Ultimate would be what I would buy if my Harmony One dies.


----------



## Frogman (Jul 24, 2014)

It's for the HT room control and not anything else. What I have issue with is the A/V sub programming and the controlled software. I choose NUVP p3100 for my audio because I wanted little to no long term programming requirements. All A/V equipment requires RF not IR, it's out-of-sight.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Frogman said:


> All A/V equipment requires RF not IR, it's out-of-sight.


The harmony 900 comes with 2 RF to IR blasters plus the base that is also a IR blaster and you can select if the remote sends an RF or IR signal


----------



## lizrussspike (Aug 18, 2014)

Frogman said:


> Looking for a Home Theater handheld (not table) remote to control basic components. New home construction with a HT in the rec room. I have never owned a all-in-one remote, nor am I a IT programmer. My A/V sub has recommended the URC MX-850. Basic components; projector, AVR, PS3, DirecTV, lights HT dimmers, and TBD. The two dominant remote companies is see here is Harmony and HRC. What would you recommend and why?


Depends on your needs and wqht you want to control. I have a Harmony 1100, and I use it for all my needs.
It has a little bigger diplay, and now my 10 and 9 year old girls use it as well. I have had this remote for 2 years, and have had no issues.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Frogman said:


> It's for the HT room control and not anything else. What I have issue with is the A/V sub programming and the controlled software. I choose NUVP p3100 for my audio because I wanted little to no long term programming requirements. All A/V equipment requires RF not IR, it's out-of-sight.


Okay you'll want to use that MX remote and you'll also need an MRF-260 or MRF-350 base station from URC. With this I'd like to take a moment to stress that URC like any other CI remote can be an amazing solution or a total waist of money; it all comes down to programming. If your CI is good then you have no problem. 



tonyvdb said:


> The harmony 900 comes with 2 RF to IR blasters plus the base that is also a IR blaster and you can select if the remote sends an RF or IR signal


Blasters are functional but I'll take eyes over them most of the time. The issue is that while a blaster is firing no other control signals can be seen by devices in the area. With flashers I can send power commands to the TV, AVR, and BD at virtually the same time only add a single delay to account for boot time, then do the same for input selection. This can potentially cut your macro execution time by 1/3 or better.


----------



## csj1818 (May 1, 2014)

Does the harmony ultimate work via wifi?

My components will be in a back room (out of sight and 20' away) and I'm looking for a remote that will provide a solution. 

I'm open to other suggestions as well. Thx!


----------

